# Ranking of Medical colleges in Islamabad



## Aiza Gull (Aug 23, 2015)

Friends 
I know that shifa is at the top after it what should be prioriy order
al nafees med college
Islamabad med college
yusra med college
Islamic international college
rawal med college


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Shifa
IIMC
IMDC
Al Nafees

I know Yusra is not a good choice at all but I can't rank it because I don't know anything about Rawal, sorry.


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

how did Rawal get in there :?.....


----------



## Aiza Gull (Aug 23, 2015)

nidarasul said:


> Shifa
> IIMC
> IMDC
> Al Nafees
> ...


It.mean I should apply for shifa and imdc 
Ripah does not take their own test so therefore I can't apply for it and what's about Al Nafees 

I am thinking about azra naheed 
What is your opinion about it???


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

Aiza Gull said:


> It.mean I should apply for shifa and imdc
> Ripah does not take their own test so therefore I can't apply for it and what's about Al Nafees
> 
> I am thinking about azra naheed
> What is your opinion about it???


Some students at Al Nafees speak highly of it, but students always give a biased opinion about their own college. Outsiders don't usually even know of Al Nafees, which is why I am not ranking it too high.
I don't know about the standard of colleges outside Isb/Rwp, can't give you wrong info in that case


----------



## Aiza Gull (Aug 23, 2015)

its group of isra univrtsy and idea med college is also in Hyderabad and al nafees in Islam abad


----------



## Disprin (Sep 10, 2015)

You won't be considering FUMC? I believe it is the only one in Islamabad that can compete with Shifa, though I am not sure which one amongst the two is better. Lets hope that someone could throw some light on this matter.


----------



## Aiza Gull (Aug 23, 2015)

Disprin said:


> You won't be considering FUMC? I believe it is the only one in Islamabad that can compete with Shifa, though I am not sure which one amongst the two is better. Lets hope that someone could throw some light on this matter.


But in FUMC the problem is that they also count Mcat so in mcat I couldn't do well other wise FUMC is a very good college


----------



## Disprin (Sep 10, 2015)

Aiza Gull said:


> But in FUMC the problem is that they also count Mcat so in mcat I couldn't do well other wise FUMC is a very good college


Yeah, if that's the matter, then concentrate on the colleges that conduct their own entry tests like Shifa, IMDC etc. By the way, does Islamic International conducts their own test?


----------



## Mohsin Saleem (May 24, 2015)

I am going to apply only in imdc if i will in merit list then best of luck otherwise i am going to improve
by the way what was merit of imdc


----------

